# INTJs, INTPs and Autism Spectrum Disorder



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

Out of curiosity, how would you differentiate an INTJ or INTP from a person who has Autism Spectrum Disorder or Asperger’s Syndrome?

I am an INTp and one of my teacher believes strongly that I have Asperger’s Syndrome because I fit most of the descriptions of aspies. However, I find that the MBTI explains my personality equally well.

Please feel free to share your thoughts, feelings or opinions!


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Autism can occur in any type (although, most of the time they are an introverted type). Autism is a developmental disorder while your MBTI type is an order of cognitive functions that develop based on hereditary and environmental factors.


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

I was thinking that if the descriptions coincide so much, could it be that many high-functioning autistic people as well as aspies would type as INTP/J and vice versa?


----------



## Dichterliebe (Jan 19, 2012)

I've noticed this as well! A friend of mine is an INTP, and his parent's thought he was autistic as a child. And recently it was brought up again that he may have Asperger's Syndrome. But like you said, the same "symptoms" of Asperger's also describe his INTP qualities. He's very introverted and uncomfortable in social situations, he avoids eye contact with people he doesn't know well (he hides this by looking at people between their eyes), and when he gets very frustrated he bangs his head against the wall. (I know those last 2 aren't part of the INTP description, but I think the head banging comes from a lack of ability to deal with his emotions, which is a common INTP trait). He says that growing up he usually had friends, which I know isn't common for Asperger's kids. All in all though, he doesn't have difficulty functioning on a day to day basis, so I've come to the conclusion that he doesn't have Asperger's. But it is confusing...

Asperger's and Autism have become a very popular diagnosis, just as every hyper kid used to be diagnosed with ADHD. Now if you're introverted and quiet you have Autism. That doesn't really help in drawing the line between those who actually have the disorder and those who don't.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Autistic people can be any type. Among my fellow autistics around here I have seen every type except Fe Dominants (ExFJs).

Though Si, Se, Ti, and Te dominants are the most common in my experience.

The stereotypical "Walking Encyclopedia" Aspie is xSTJ.


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

I see the defining line as being whether or not it interferes with your daily life. According to most descriptions/tests/etc I'd fit the Asperger's definition, but my "issues" fit the personality and they don't interfere with my day-to-day life, at least not the vast majority of the time. I also have ADD, but again, it doesn't interfere and I've actually learned to use it to my benefit.

These are proving to be popular diagnoses of anyone who has some social issues, but as long as someone can function fairly well day to day, I don't think labeling them is required or of any benefit for those who truly suffer from a full-blown disorder.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Coonsy said:


> I see the defining line as being whether or not it interferes with your daily life. According to most descriptions/tests/etc I'd fit the Asperger's definition, but my "issues" fit the personality and they don't interfere with my day-to-day life, at least not the vast majority of the time. I also have ADD, but again, it doesn't interfere and I've actually learned to use it to my benefit.
> 
> These are proving to be popular diagnoses of anyone who has some social issues, but as long as someone can function fairly well day to day, I don't think labeling them is required or of any benefit for those who truly suffer from a full-blown disorder.


IMO it is not overdiagnosed, there are just a lot of nerdy types who claim to be autistic without actually having a diagnosis and probably are not autistic.


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmm, nerdy types. *TaylorS*, are you insinuating that there are a lot of MBTI types that are nerdy?


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

My brother has Asperger's Syndrome and he's an ESFJ. He's highly intelligent and loves being around people but he's definitely not a thinker, he's very warm and welcoming and uses the way he feels to make decisions.

So in conclusion, he is sort of the opposite type from the "normal" autism types or the types that are a bit more likely to come off as autistic.


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

*KateMarie999*, what do you mean by “opposite type from the "normal" autism types or the types that are a bit more likely to come off as autistic”?
Do you happen to know how the doctor arrived at the diagnosis?


----------



## Jason Chan (Jan 20, 2012)

Tom K said:


> Out of curiosity, how would you differentiate an INTJ or INTP from a person who has Autism Spectrum Disorder or Asperger’s Syndrome?
> 
> I am an INTp and one of my teacher believes strongly that I have Asperger’s Syndrome because I fit most of the descriptions of aspies. However, I find that the MBTI explains my personality equally well.
> 
> Please feel free to share your thoughts, feelings or opinions!


It not an easy question to answer because as others have said here the descriptions coincide so much
There is no way to know whether you have Asperger's Syndrome or not, you must consult an EXPERT


----------



## Jason Chan (Jan 20, 2012)

Tom K said:


> Hmm, nerdy types. *TaylorS*, are you insinuating that there are a lot of MBTI types that are nerdy?


Well, as a matter of fact, we all know at the bottom of our hearts what TaylorS is talking about
"Nerd" has almost become synonymous with "INTP" or perhaps INTJ as well
I won't blame them because this is the impression we give to others


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

Jason Chan said:


> It not an easy question to answer because as others have said here the descriptions coincide so much
> There is no way to know whether you have Asperger's Syndrome or not, you must consult an EXPERT


-.-, if it were easy, I wouldn’t be asking it here. But seriously, if you put yourself in my shoes, would you be contented to know that the descriptions coincide so much and there is “no way” to know if you are an aspie?



Jason Chan said:


> Well, as a matter of fact, we all know at the bottom of our hearts what TaylorS is talking about
> "Nerd" has almost become synonymous with "INTP" or perhaps INTJ as well
> I won't blame them because this is the impression we give to others


How conformist? The word ‘nerd’ bears a negative connotation and just like other types don’t like to be labeled, I guess they shouldn’t try to label. Especially when they are dealing with INTPs.

Haha, I guess you won’t take my direct questions personally since we are all thinking types? :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm an INTP and fairly nerdish in my personality (although I personally like to be considered a nerd, as I see it as a positive thing, as opposed to dork, which is a very negative thing, and geek, of which there are many different kinds.), but I don't believe anyone I have met has ever considered me to anything other than neurotypical, which I am.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

If you are you just know it... My close Aspie friend is an intuitive introvert, with "very" sensitive senses... she is sensitive to food textures, certain odors, sounds, fabrics, touches, etc...

She has an eccentric personality

She has a hard time recognizing people, even family after awhile

She can engage in repetitive tasks for hours and hours and hours...

She loves learning and researching for hours and hours

She is often in her own world

She often has a flat or blank expression on her face -- most of the time

Her likes and dislikes can be rigid 

She has unusual preoccupations and collects things

She has a hard time understanding non-verbal communication with others, reading body language, etc..

She is clumsy and uncoordinated

She has word repitition issues

She has an excellent memory


----------



## huiwcleon (Dec 30, 2011)

No no no. Autistic child can barely communicate in any way. normal INTP and INTJ can express themselves in a way that others couldn't understand. It doesn't mean we can't express ourselves including eye contacts.

Tell your teacher to shut up. Then s/he won't ever consider you as autistic.


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

Mountain Climber said:


> If you are you just know it... My close Aspie friend is an intuitive introvert, with "very" sensitive senses... she is sensitive to food textures, certain odors, sounds, fabrics, touches, etc...
> .
> .
> .
> She has an excellent memory


Ah, these two points. Generally speaking, the last one can somewhat be attributed to tertiary function Si for INTP. The first description does not necessarily describe the INTJ and much less the INTP, right? However, I like to observe my surroundings and eavesdrop on conversations, etc. My sense of hearing and sight is particularly acute. Not sharp (I am bespectacled), just I filter less noise out and hence am more ‘attentive’ to the environment. Is this common to normal functioning people? I read somewhere that aspies have pretty acute senses too.



huiwcleon said:


> No no no. Autistic child can barely communicate in any way.


Does your statement cater for high functioning autism and Asperger’s syndrome?



huiwcleon said:


> normal INTP and INTJ can express themselves in a way that others couldn't understand. It doesn't mean we can't express ourselves including eye contacts.


 If I recall rightly, INTP descriptions tend to describe the INTP as being able to present his ideas in a lucid and concise manner. While INTJs can represent their abstract and complicated thoughts clearly but will only go to the trouble if they think that the other person is worth explaining to.



huiwcleon said:


> Tell your teacher to shut up. Then *he* won't ever consider you as autistic.


Sorry, can’t do that. :tongue: He taught me how to think critically, argue, debate, philosophize and many more. By the way, it’s Asperger’s syndrome he suspect. I think it is pretty cool to have a syndrome anyway. It provides me with another reason to dissociate from the general public.:laughing:
[Edit]
Ah, I see what you mean about telling him to shutup. I am quite (selectively) talkative offline so that might not work, in fact, it might backfire on me and cause me to lose a valuable learning resource!


----------



## Alden (Nov 21, 2011)

[INTX Talk]
*skycloud86*: It is easier to accept our own critique because we know fully well what we mean. But when others criticise us, they’d better be prepared to give a good justification, else, they probably won’t get away scot-free.

I think calling an INTP (if nerd referred to INTPs as well) a nerd outside of the common understanding (bookworm, computer geek, etc) like this:
“nerdy types who claim to be autistic”
is an extremely bold assertion which I believe cannot stand the simplest scrutiny.

So, I am not over-reacting, I suppose?


----------



## Redline (Feb 17, 2012)

The main differences would be:
- Those with Asperger's show genius and perseverance in one or two particular areas of interest, where INTPs tend to jump from interest to interest (often becoming fountains of general (read: useless but interesting) knowledge).
- Those with Asperger's have routines that they stick to without the thought of anything else. Many INTPs hate routine (but have one anyway... which normally consists of staying in front of the computer for hours on end).
- As Ns, we can understand nuances in speech (such as metaphors) that people with Asperger's tend to take literally.
- Most of us don't have flat affect.
- Our motor function tends to be fine.
- Not all of us are monotonous when we speak.


----------



## Razorfield9 (Feb 14, 2012)

Whilst I may not be an INxx I was originally diagnosed as an Aspie. When I was young I would flail my arms around and behave rather antisocially- I was also able to read by Kindergarten after no prior experience with books. I do pride myself on a very strong memory; but only long-term. I'm pretty good at this point, maybe it's for this reason that I'm an ESFJ with an extremely pronounced Ti function.


----------

